# No breed is a guarantee



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Yesterday morning as i was walking out from our house with Bende, just hitting the pavement, a golden retriever came charging to us from the other side of the street, not sending a friendly i just want to visit y`all signal....
His owner kept yelling at him, but the dog just ignored him. I tried grabbing his collar, but he only had a bandana on (grr), and Bende who was on leash, got between us, trying to protect me. The owner finally caught up with the dog, a package in one hand, a coffee mug in the other.... and he kept encouraging me to grab HIS dog by his bandana, as he would not put down the precious items from his hands. He also said, the dog was very gentle, at which point i heard a high pitch screaming from Bende signaling he just experienced the opposite. I picked my 53 pound dog up and was holding my leg out (had rubber boots on as we were heading to the creek), signaling to the dog that if he takes one more step, he will meet my boots (i hate hurting animals, but my baby comes first). Finally he backed off, and the owner, his items still in his head somehow managed to get hold of the dog. Then i said to the owner he should take control of his dog and showed him the wound the dog caused at the side of Bende (that was when he yelped). The owner grabbed the dog at his bandana and walked away with the dog saying not one word of apology. Well that already explained a lot.
I texted our neighbor who has 2 dogs too to be careful as this guy seem to be new in our area, seemingly not knowing that we usually are decent people her, taking accountability. Turned out she already had him on her camera, as he likes to walk his dogs to HER front yard, holding a coffee mug while the dog poops on HER front yard and then walks away, leaving the present there. 

Well, i guess it us much more about the owner than the breed....


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, what an awful story, for so many reasons. I hope the baby is OK, he's probably fairing better than you. FWIW, the only dogs AJ ever has any issue with are Goldens, I think it's the energy levels. 

A situation like that almost demands a call to the police, especially if you can identify the dog and it's owner, and you have the incident recorded. Mistakes happen, they are dogs, after all, but it's the way the human handles it that determines the next move. If only to hopefully instill awareness and potentially avoid another, perhaps greater calamity.


----------



## rustedduck (Dec 18, 2017)

Probably should have applied some
boot encouragement to owner !


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh the poor innocent Bonde; poor Vizsla. Is he alright? Can you press charges? That so called other "owner" needs to pay your vet bill and reported to animal control. Perhaps fines and threats of confiscation will change his tune. Please keep us informed.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasatch Vizsla (Jan 19, 2019)

I have a few neighbors like that. Aggressive dogs that run loose. In general there are a lot of dogs at large in my area. Last summer on a walk I ended up being followed by 3 large dogs! Fortunately all friendly. While surrounded by my "pack" a van pulls up looking for their black lab. Great! I think since I've got one following me. He looks at it and says "Mine has a green collar. That's not it." So somewhere in the immediate vicinity was yet another loose dog. 

I make a habit of always carrying bear pepper spray on walks. I don't leave home without it and I have zero problems using it on aggressive dogs. I also cross the street if I see anything loose. I'll give a shout saying "Call your dog!" even if I can't see anyone. Best to avoid trouble is possible. After that's it's fair game if I feel threatened. The sad part is our kids can't walk our well trained calm dogs, or new V puppy, because of it. Just too much that can happen. 

I'm glad you guys are mostly unscathed. Maybe this is their get out of jail free card but next time consider reporting it.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank y`all. Bende has a rather smaller scar, i disinfected and treated it and he was busy cheering me up afterwards as he saw he sad i became about the situation.
Animal control would be the best solution except we don`t know where they live. Definitely not in our street, we know everyone there. 
Well are hopeful that they are/were just visitors. Time will tell.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Gabica said:


> Thank y`all. Bende has a rather smaller scar, i disinfected and treated it and he was busy cheering me up afterwards as he saw he sad i became about the situation.
> 
> Animal control would be the best solution except we don`t know where they live. Definitely not in our street, we know everyone there.
> 
> Well are hopeful that they are/were just visitors. Time will tell.


Cheering you up... Isn't that just like a Vizsla; unselfish and so very loyal and loving. You are kinder than I; I would be going after that attacker- leaving a scar on my baby! Poor innocent thing. Do rabies shots protect dogs from stray dog bites? I sure hope so. Hopefully this pair will get caught; they're a menace to all. Please cuddle and hug Bonde for me and tell him how brave and wonderful that he is- a treat or 2 perhaps? Texasred, what are your thoughts, your advice about this tragedy? Thank you.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Both of my boys are very sensitive about my mood (luckily baby Miksa was not there, it could have been very traumatic for him, he is only 8 months old). So if i get real mad and start going after someone while Bende is with me, he would have gotten scared, me being sad triggered him taking up the i need to cheer up mom attitude. One of the reasons of not going after the guys. Furthermore, we live in Texas, you never know who carries a gun... well, i do believe in what goes around comes around, and this way or the other, justice will hit this guy at some point.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Understood. Oh, I apologize for misspelling his name, Bende. So sweet and you have 2? Lucky You! I believe that justice will catch up with them; you were wise. Prayers for safer journeys.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panchthedonch (Sep 25, 2018)

My baby got attacked by a Golden before too. The same one. Trust no one


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

well i guess that is how we learn... as painful it is.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

There's this golden in my neighborhood who's always left in her yard. They have an invisible fence and I always see the dog left out there. Whenever I walk by with Juno, she charges to the front of her yard to bark and snarl at us. The way she does it is really aggressive. I feel bad that she's always on her own.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

whilst I agree that "no breed is a guarantee" I'd hardly put golden retrievers in the "dangerous dog" category, to me they are one of the most faithful and laid back breeds that I've ever come across, ( we've had a few GR's in the family), maybe we've just been lucky, but I wouldn't hesitate to have a GR in any given situation and I'd be surprised if they acted negatively. Obviously there's the human factor to throw into the mix too, but a reputable GR from a reputable breeder in the right home will be an asset in the home and in the field.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Like anything else in life, there is always exceptions to the rule.
I think chihuahuas, and Min Pins are some of the bitest little dogs. Just don't ever tell my sister in law I said it.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

There really are no "bad" dogs, just bad owners. Yes, breed characteristics, but a well matched breed to the needs of the owner usually results in civilized dogs. I'm not so sure about the human, though.

High energy breeds...typically sporting dogs..require more awareness and training, and lacking that, you're more likely to run into behavioral or socialization problems.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

agreed with the above. in our case i think the description of the human speaks for itself.


----------

